# Random Kayak Thread



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'll be dumping any suitable videos or pictures I find here. Feel free to post whatever you want, as long as it's kayak related. You could also just talk shit, I don't care.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FUy97V1S6Q

I can honestly say I don't think this creek will ever end up on my to do list. Props to the guy C-1ing it, crazy dude.

And heres a cool picture. I'll leave the url of the websites I find pictures at to give them credit.









General Blog « River Left Productions


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

In anticipation for spending spring break in California I've been checking out some classic Cali creeks. I discovered the Wet State episodes. These guys have tons of quality videos with often less than a thousand views. Here is one of Burnt Ranch Gorge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6juQmgkx-TM










Here is the write up of the run and the photo source.
Darin McQuoid Photography


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Being as you failed to come to the pretrip meeting last night, aka pool session, an executive decision was made that we are only taking play boats. Don't worry though I ran BRG once a couple years ago and think I can lead you down with quality beta like there's a boof and some splashy stuff.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Being as you failed to come to the pretrip meeting last night, aka pool session, an executive decision was made that we are only taking play boats. Don't worry though I ran BRG once a couple years ago and think I can lead you down with quality beta like there's a boof and some splashy stuff.


Ya about that... After a caffeine binge, face buried in a wonderful and magical biology book, I realized what I had done. This was around 9:45pm... Anyways I overrule this decision, I'm the only one allowed to bring a creek boat. 

Oh just a boof and splashy stuff huh? I'd say this rapid could fall into that category.










http://www.teampyranha.com/2011/03/10/pennsylvanias-powder-hole-first-descent/


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Spencer, remember we had that talk about trust? Anything that I can run with a broken ankle, you can handle in a playboat. Almost anything. Don't worry, we'll take care of you.

So on this next one, you want to be mostly center, and then you'll see this awesome boof, and then after that, it's just read and run. Oh wait, that's a different rapid. Ok let's go.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

If you go on a trip and only bring a playboat that can say one of two things about you. You either have a bad meth addiction or just plain fairy. I just bought the Lars Holbek Cali guide let me know if you need to use it.....


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

leif said:


> Spencer, remember we had that talk about trust? Anything that I can run with a broken ankle, you can handle in a playboat. Almost anything. Don't worry, we'll take care of you.
> 
> So on this next one, you want to be mostly center, and then you'll see this awesome boof, and then after that, it's just read and run. Oh wait, that's a different rapid. Ok let's go.


Hmm... can you run BRG with a broken leg?










CaliProduct


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Got word from the doctor. Pretty much thumbs up on kayaking. I said: "we'll be doing a lot of paddling in the ocean." He said that should be fine. Ha ha ahahaaaa.

Spencer, you'll probably be more scared in the ocean than you will be on whatever rivers we go run. And not even you would think of taking a creekboat in the ocean.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

leif said:


> Got word from the doctor. Pretty much thumbs up on kayaking. I said: "we'll be doing a lot of paddling in the ocean." He said that should be fine. Ha ha ahahaaaa.
> 
> Spencer, you'll probably be more scared in the ocean than you will be on whatever rivers we go run. And not even you would think of taking a creekboat in the ocean.


This is how I imagined your reaction after talking to the doctor.










Also ocean surfing, can't wait









Expedition Kayaks: September 2008


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

smauk2 said:


> In anticipation for spending spring break in California I've been checking out some classic Cali creeks. I discovered the Wet State episodes. These guys have tons of quality videos with often less than a thousand views.


Wow, thanks for those Wet State videos, don't know how I haven't seen those before. Great quality, tripod footage, sweet tunes, less than a 1000 views?? Maybe these guys don't spray enough on Facebook.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Big South videos, if you know of any good ones post em. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2agKDV7LOgg

This video is mostly Leif playboating at high water. KSC has a lot of other videos worth checking out too.

Big South 2009 on Vimeo


















The Colorado Kayak Chronicle: Big South '08 - Waiting for the Gate


----------



## crowdaroundum (Jul 8, 2006)

Middle Box


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

crowdaroundum said:


> Middle Box


Took some digging but I found some info on The Middle Box.
http://www.whereisbaer.com/2010/05/pandoras-box-bakers-box-middle-box.html

Anyone have some personal experiences in there? Sounds like an intimidating place.

I found this video, helped me get an idea of the area a little bit better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZJbmxe8Elk&feature=related









Source is the write up posted above.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I'd ask Matt Wilson


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

watching kayak porn and came across this. Pretty good overall then a really cool shot of a minus rapid from very close.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxZN9r6xEvU


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

AWP World Series
I didn't know they were doing a Whitewater World Series; interesting idea. This years events are sick; the North Fork Payette race, and a Little White Salmon race?! The Little White Salmon race is the same weekend as Teva mtn games; although the Homestake creek race is May 31, and LWS is June 3, so I guess someone could do both if they wanted to. 
"This video presents the Final Stage from the 2011 Series - The Alseseca Race in Veracruz, Mexico." 
https://vimeo.com/37994147

The Little White has new wood, but sounds much better than the Truss:
Little White Salmon | Facebook


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

wasatchbill said:


> AWP World Series
> I didn't know they were doing a Whitewater World Series; interesting idea. This years events are sick; the North Fork Payette race, and a Little White Salmon race?! The Little White Salmon race is the same weekend as Teva mtn games; although the Homestake creek race is May 31, and LWS is June 3, so I guess someone could do both if they wanted to.
> "This video presents the Final Stage from the 2011 Series - The Alseseca Race in Veracruz, Mexico."
> https://vimeo.com/37994147
> ...


Wow, the events in 2012 are going to be epic. I'm curious to see what the international courses bring to the table.









http://www.mikeleedsphotography.com...11/1431452532_WGjP2jC#!i=1431452532&k=WGjP2jC


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Upper Upper NF Kaweah on Vimeo










1st D: UPPER UPPER NF KAWEAH - Huckin Huge Films


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Some footage of Devils Postpile. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRD76fGZnXIhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRD76fGZnXI

If you want to see the new buzz banner boy in action check out Tom's video. He paddles with the purple full face proudly.

Devils Postpile of the middle fork of the san joaquin on Vimeo
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Darin McQuoid Photography


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Kayaking on a cooler forum? Whatever..

Here's an entertaining less water Big South video. Good times!

Big_South_Booty

edit: I suck at teh embedz. Help me out, Spencer!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Too bad the golden shower Fremont gave out that day didn't make the video.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Kayaking on a cooler forum? Whatever..
> 
> Here's an entertaining less water Big South video. Good times!
> 
> ...


I don't think vimeo videos are embed-able. Those were some clean lines, and I would go so far as to say Fremont's on Double Trouble was fresh. Did he face-butt a rock at the bottom of slide ways? Also, if thats a shit show, I had some massacres last season.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Too bad the golden shower Fremont gave out that day didn't make the video.


Get pissed on again, dude?

I dont think Frizzle face-butted anything in there. But the whole sequence with him and eric was priceless, especially from the eddy above. The paddled snared from his hands cracks me up too.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Natalie's 2012 Grand Prix Entry

Natalie Anderson GP entry and Promo on Vimeo









Leif and Natalie: Eagle Creek


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Kayaking on a cooler forum? Whatever..
> 
> Here's an entertaining less water Big South video. Good times!
> 
> ...


 
that was sick. best veiw of the big south i've ever seen...


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

I scrounged up all the footage Leif and Natalie shot over our spring break trip and made a quick edit. I lost a lot of quality uploading it to Vimeo, not sure why. If anyone has some suggestions on how to improve this I'd like to hear it. 

Spring Break in Cali 2012 on Vimeo









Surfing Camel Rock


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

I figured out how to improve the quality of my edit, here is the link to the new video.
Spring Break in Cali 2012 on Vimeo

Also, I don't want to bump this thread twice with the same video, so here's EG in Cherry Bomb Gorge.
Cherry Bomb Gorge on Vimeo








kayaking Kalifornia


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Kayaking, bluegrass snoopdog, excellent editing, and some skiing. Everything needed for a great video.

Welcome to Revelstoke on Vimeo









British Columbia 2011 | Team Liquidlogic Kayaks – The Kayak Blog


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Vaniljesaus - The Movie on Vimeo









Nick Horwood « Palm Equipment Team Blog | The place to keep in touch with Team Palm and the latest canoeing and kayaking news.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

IDK if this is a repost, but I just saw this....pretty f#[email protected] funny.

National Sucking at Kayaking Team Trials - YouTube


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Spring 2012 paddling on the Upper Wind race!
https://vimeo.com/40419695


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

abron said:


> IDK if this is a repost, but I just saw this....pretty f#[email protected] funny.
> 
> National Sucking at Kayaking Team Trials - YouTube


That is some inspirational shit right there. I'm about to go paddle The Poudre, hopefully I can pin or broach a few times!

Here is some sweet paddling in the southeast. Beware it is very, very dank.
https://vimeo.com/39738821









The Next Horizon Line


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Spencer, how'd you let some raftin' in your kayak thread?


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

xena13 said:


> Hey Spencer, how'd you let some raftin' in your kayak thread?


My god! You're right, what have I done!? Before I know it this thread is going to be twenty pages long talking about groovers and westwater permits.


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

The word "Random"; that was your mistake . 
The R2/R4 racers don't carry groovers, so you're safe there. They may go on for a few pages about the last class V drop they did a first R2 descent of though, or how hardcore they are in general .

I guess I should put in a vid if I'm gonna bump this thread. Have you seen my friend Christian's video on Cotahuasi in Peru?
http://youtu.be/qwbmpmEchi4

Canyon creek WA for good measure (race there this weekend):
http://youtu.be/vYmgVLEXUtM


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

wasatchbill said:


> I guess I should put in a vid if I'm gonna bump this thread. Have you seen my friend Christian's video on Cotahuasi in Peru?
> Cotahuasi Whitewater Kayak Documentary Peru - YouTube
> 
> Canyon creek WA for good measure (race there this weekend):
> Canyon Creek Whitewater kayak March 2012 - YouTube


Thanks for posting Christian's video, that was an interesting watch. "But it will be, in general and above all, a party on the river with very good friends", was my favorite quote form the short film.

Here is a video of some sickos running every drop on The Green Narrows in a topo-duo
DUOfending The TRIPLE Crown on Vimeo

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This picture is from a different descent where they didn't run Gorilla or Sunshine.








Dynamic Duo hits the Green Narrows! - Jackson Kayak - Whitewater, Recreational, Touring and Fishing kayaks Jackson Kayak – Whitewater, Recreational, Touring and Fishing kayaks


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Heres a pretty cool little edit, pretty rowdy looking creek- Lake Creek from Oregon: 

Lake creek slides- get on this


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

heres another repost from TGR.... North fork Payette footage. holy crap. :shock::shock::shock:
Also a teaser for a North Fork Downriver race.

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php/242207-North-Fork-Championship-quot-the-ship-quot

:edit:I just realized how lame it is to be stuck at work posting kayaking vids on a saturday. laaaaaame. O well safer then anywhere near the that Jacob's Ladder footage :shock:


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

abron said:


> heres another repost from TGR.... North fork Payette footage. holy crap. :shock::shock::shock:
> Also a teaser for a North Fork Downriver race.
> 
> North Fork Championship "the ship"
> ...


Paddling Jake's at that level looks crazy, must have been so exhausting.

Oregon looks sweet, I'm going to have to take a trip out there at some point.

Bobby Miller's 2011 Huckfest Video
Pacific NW Huckfest 2011 - YouTube









Pacific Northwest Huckfest 2010: Part 1 - Fluid Kayaks - Team Blog


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Thats definitely another level of NW right there.... Damn! I am going this june/july to the coast/ socal, and definitely starting or finishing in the hood river area.mission class IV creekin for me....we are gonna drive my truck, so i will be able to take my creeker,playboat, family y todo, and maybe even a popup trailer. i got the time off, now i just need the funds.... 
BTW, Have you read Bobby Miller's writeups in American Whitewater? He is pretty funny, definitely the only complete jackass yakker humor i have ever seen in their 99% dry, serious mature river stewardship journal....He looks like a nice guy in the video, but he hams it up for the old fogies....
if you haven't, they send it out to members ...$35.00 a year. great cause. (shameless plug...lol)


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Of Souls + Water: The Nomad
OF SOULS + WATER: THE NOMAD on Vimeo









Kayaker Erik Boomer Sails Over a Waterfall in Snowy Oregon – Stunning Photos – Beyond the Edge


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Incredibly epic

5 POINT TRAILER THEATRICAL 2012 on Vimeo









Sweet Team (whitewater) » 2010 » November - The latest stories from the Sweet Protection whitewater team


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

SOOOOO, back to the important shit....more different crazy ass paddle porn....
no blahblahblahderpityblah...









this blew me away, from his older archives, john holmes, imean chris baer..
mackin sudamerica.... 
Where is Baer ?: March 2012

>>>Rio Blanco on Vimeo

I like watching shit i may never do. that is a beautiful river.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

wasn't planning on posting twice, but this is really impressive.(and i am over 48 hours at work...) found this randomly from the sweet team link posted above. Marianne Saether is a badass. almost underground- the Viamala gorge in switzerland. bad place be at high water i would think.

Inside the Viamala - YouTube


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

abron said:


> wasn't planning on posting twice, but this is really impressive.(and i am over 48 hours at work...) found this randomly from the sweet team link posted above. Marianne Saether is a badass. almost underground- the Viamala gorge in switzerland. bad place be at high water i would think.
> 
> Inside the Viamala - YouTube


Enjoyed both of those videos a lot thanks for sharing. Bear's blog is a good read.










Where is Baer ?


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Ze Viamala unt ze Roffela, ya.... 
more cool footage of the same canyon plus another section... ( some pretty gnar slot yakking...just mute the euro tekno.... or rock it in some tighty whiteys. lol)

Viamala und Roffla on Vimeo


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

AUCC: Playtime on Deeside on Vimeo

:mrgreen:


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

It's that time of the year again; school is as boring as ever and Colorado is pissed because nobody is kayaking. Stroke your nerves with this absurd but awesome video of some dudes racing part of the Little Feather. 

Gnarlfest 2012 on Vimeo










Where in the world is Nick Murphy: Gnarlfest 2012 in the Greenboats!!!!

Nick's blog provides a few more details on the annual Gnarlfest Race.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Because... kayaking. I'm getting lazy with this thread, but here's a video, it's cool, enjoy.

High full trailer on Vimeo










Also the source for this photo appears to be a bit... uniformed, but still has some more cool pictures.

Over the edge: Extreme kayakers dice with death as the plummet over the precipice of some of the world's most powerful waterfalls | Mail Online


----------

